# My Wedding Highlight Video in Tuscany



## Jaccart789 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi my soap making friends...

Posted this in the non soap related area...I wanted to share my happiness. I was recently married in Tuscany, Italy (he is from Italy originally) and I just got my wedding highlight video. I wanted to share it with you, since I spend so much time on these boards and got to know a few of you.

Oh and one soapy thing... I made my favors! 

If any of you are getting married in the near future, my videographer is from Canada Elle & Be Films.

Enjoy...

[ame]http://vimeo.com/104064451[/ame]


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2014)

Gorgeous!  Breathtaking!  Awesome!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful, just breathtaking, how nice to have this to remember your special day, and share with others.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 24, 2014)

Thankyou for sharing your gorgeous Wedding Day. Congratulations!!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing your special day. It was beautiful to watch.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful! You are beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh that is so sweet! I hope the wedding day went as smoothly as the video portrays; the two of you look very much in love.  Congratulations on your marriage. (And may I say you have very elegant tastes!)


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow! Your wedding was absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 24, 2014)

Stunning!  So happy for you.  Congratulations!


----------



## JusDin (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!  

All the best to you both, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for the love and taking the time to watch! Also, thank you for all the well wishes!!!


----------



## tanglewood (Aug 25, 2014)

Just beautiful!!  Wishing you both a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful video and congratulations on the wedding! :-D We may not know each other, but I am always glad to witness a joyous occasion. Cheers to your future!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

Breathtaking and beautiful.  Brought tears to my eyes.   Congratulations!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## seven (Aug 25, 2014)

i can't see the video


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 25, 2014)

Im sorry Seven! I am not sure why you can't. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words!


----------



## godschild (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful occasion and congratulations to you both.  May God be with yall.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 25, 2014)

What a beautiful celebration, couple, and video! Congrats!


----------



## Dahila (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonderful, you looked stunning, every one did.  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.  I wish you never ending happiness ) Congratulation !


----------



## KristaY (Aug 25, 2014)

I found myself getting teary watching your beautiful video, lol. (Not unusual for me at weddings). That was such an amazing setting for a gorgeous couple and romantic event. Congratulations and I wish you many, many joyous years of memories ahead! Thank you for sharing those moments with us :angel:


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so touched by how supportive and thoughtful everyone is...thank you for sharing and adding to my happiness!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing that with us! Wow- I've never seen a more stunningly, breathtakingly, beautiful wedding video in all my life! It brought both joy to my heart and tears to my eyes all at the same time. I wish you and your hubby the blessings of ever-growing love and joy in your marriage as you grow in life together throughout the years to come. :grin:


IrishLass


----------

